# How To Sex A Ring Necked Dove???



## Amber_uk

*hi i have a ring necked dove that my cat brought in 4 days ago does anyone know how i can tell if it's female/male please help thanks*


----------



## christina11

When that cat brought this bird in was it harmed or did it have any open wounds?
because cats carry a bacteria in there mouths that can kill birds if not treated with in 24 hours about.Only most likley only if it has a open cut.

To tell the sex of a pigeon or dove this meathod has always worked for me and never failed.

Near the doves bottom feel around there and you should feel 2 bones if there wide enough to fit your finger between them it should be a female but if its tight and small it should be a male.

Also try a mirror if the dove coo's or pecks at the reflection it should be a male but if it does not it should be a female because they dont react to there own image.

Sorry I dont know the name of those bones  .

Ill see if I can find a picture to show you.


----------



## Amber_uk

thanks very much no it dosent coo at its self in the mirror lol and the 2 bones are very seprate so i guess its a female lol thanks alot p.s. yes it did have an open wound its been treated with antiseptic wash thogh and is healing thanks


----------



## christina11

No problemo.


----------



## dovegirl

christina11 said:


> Also try a mirror if the dove coo's or pecks at the reflection it should be a male but if it does not it should be a female because they dont react to there own image.


Christina, does this also apply to pigeons?

Regards
Peter


----------



## TAWhatley

dovegirl said:


> Christina, does this also apply to pigeons?
> 
> Regards
> Peter


Not Christina, but yes, this usually works with pigeons too.

Terry


----------



## Jiggs

But, you have to know exactly which bones, its easy to get confused. Just to feel does not count as there are many bones. You need to be experianced in it. Also the bird needs to be mature as only then will the bones have formed to be able to lay eggs (or not) - does that make sense


----------



## christina11

Jiggs said:


> But, you have to know exactly which bones, its easy to get confused. Just to feel does not count as there are many bones. You need to be experianced in it. Also the bird needs to be mature as only then will the bones have formed to be able to lay eggs (or not) - does that make sense



Im pretty shur thats right.

I wait about 6 months before I tell the sex of a pigeon or dove if its realy young with the sqeak's but being so good at it I knew Argranade was a male on the day he was born.

I geuss im a natural at telling the male/female side's.


----------

